# Where to get Rainbow hat, Isabelle shirt, and KK Slider shirt?



## Charmed

So today when I logged in, I saw some people wearing a rainbow hat, others had a rainbow shirt with Isabelle/KK Slider’s face on it. I wonder where they got those items. Are they available from the Able Sisters?


----------



## sleepel

They are Android/Google Play exclusive items.


----------



## Namekians

View attachment 212128
They were in my mail box. I received this notice.


----------



## Charmed

I see, thank you very much for the answers! Guess I'll borrow someone's Android to log in and get the rewards haha


----------



## Ezamoosh

Just out of curiosity did you iPhone players get any gifts today?


----------



## Relly

Ezamoosh said:


> Just out of curiosity did you iPhone players get any gifts today?



Nope


----------



## Fresh

Is there anyway for iPhone user and  to get those? I?m so jelly!


----------



## Imbri

I would imagine that they'll have something exclusive for iPhone users, at some point. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Jeannine

Aw man those look so cool, I'm so jealous! I wish I had an Android for that  
Hopefully iPhone players get something in the future too.


----------



## Bcat

this crap is so adorable we iphone users better have something awesome to make up for it


----------



## xSuperMario64x

OH MAN RAINBOW STUFF


It's time like this I'm glad that I hate iPhones lol


----------



## tae

damn ACC discriminating against the gays with iphones.


----------



## Twisterheart

I hope that they eventually include this on the iPad. I think it's really cute.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Yeah, it's kinda sad how outright they were.

"Ayy you're an android person so we're gonna give you these totally awesome gifts and forget about iPhone users!"


----------



## Envy

Don't really understand why they would do this. Why does Nintendo care which platform we're playing on?


----------



## kayleee

Luckily I have an android tablet


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

As other people have said, it's for users who have an Android phone/Google Play.  I really like the new clothes but I think they should be for everyone.


----------



## shayx

Do Nintendo and Android have a deal with each other?  I see this stuff with similar games (Pokemon Go and Sprint/Starbucks), and I'm worried that if they do, iphone users will likely never see anything exclusive.

Also and more importantly, if I have a friend with an Android phone, can I get them to download the game, link my account, and get the clothes through that method?  It's sounds plausible, but can anyone confirm?


----------



## AngelBunny

i suddenly adore my very slow android tablet 0.0


----------



## Fatalframe4

Fresh said:


> Is there anyway for iPhone user and  to get those? I?m so jelly!


There is actually! But you need to make sure your Nintendo Account is tied to your PC game and use the same account on a Android device. You'll get the items on the Android but because the save data is tied to your account you will get them on your iPhone as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



shayx said:


> Do Nintendo and Android have a deal with each other?  I see this stuff with similar games (Pokemon Go and Sprint/Starbucks), and I'm worried that if they do, iphone users will likely never see anything exclusive.
> 
> Also and more importantly, if I have a friend with an Android phone, can I get them to download the game, link my account, and get the clothes through that method?  It's sounds plausible, but can anyone confirm?


Yes it works! I've done it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've posted a post about it so hopefully everyone is aware. But I just hope people don't go giving out their accounts to strangers just to get scammed or something.


----------

